# Parrot Appreciation Thread



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2019)

I love parrots. Talk about parrots and other birbs and post pics here if you love them too. I will update this thread with a "parrot of the day" to keep things fresh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Starting off today's parrot of the day


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 4, 2019)

Ah, a fellow birb lover.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 4, 2019)

I remember when these fellow countryfrens would be declared "extinct" from the wild, but we seem to be making progress: I heard there's currently around 1400 species outside the preservation programs and they're classified as Vulnerable according to IUCN. Which is still worrisome, specially with how the new government is treating the environment politics, as the amount of local news popping out regarding that matter has been rather overwhelming :/


----------



## Joni (Jun 4, 2019)

Get help please :V


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 4, 2019)

Indian ringneck’s eyes are NOT scary, they’re adorable.


----------



## Cyroo (Jun 4, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I remember when these fellow countryfrens would be declared "extinct" from the wild, but we seem to be making progress: I heard there's currently around 1400 species outside the preservation programs and they're classified as Vulnerable according to IUCN. Which is still worrisome, specially with how the new government is treating the environment politics, as the amount of local news popping out regarding that matter has been rather overwhelming :/



Hyacinth macaws are absolutely gorgeous birbs.

Also, African grey parrots are the smartest birbs in the world, and equally as beautiful. I love all birbs.


----------



## Marcl (Jun 4, 2019)

*sits down and does the parrot-spotting*


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 4, 2019)

I used to have a cockatiel. I found it one day in the tree in my garden with a ginger cat on a branch about 1 meter away from it. I saved it, as it was super tame and just leaped onto my finger. Bought a cage and all the toys it could want. Then it bonded with my dad and started biting me and everyone else but him. There's gratitude for you, lol. Nobody knew anything about birds so they assumed it was male. Then it started laying.

We used to sell parrots at a hardware store I worked at. Until they got rid of their pet section. The Green Amazon was easily the most expensive thing in the store.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 5, 2019)

I used to have cockatiels. I miss them terribly. 


My dream pets are an African Grey and a Blue Gold Macaw though. Give them a whole room to be in when I’m out.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 5, 2019)

Although they are an invasive species in my city i still love them, they fly by my house every morning and I love hearing their cheerful ruckus


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2019)

I like African Greys, because they can develop huge vocabularies, and tend to be among the most talkative!

I'll always remember Alex, with a vocabulary of about 100 words:

Alex (parrot) - Wikipedia

I recall reading this years back, and really enjoyed it:






I'd pondered a parrot at various points, though, it'd be curious to have a pet that would probably outlive me


----------



## Joni (Jun 5, 2019)

Parrot Obsession Thread :V


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 5, 2019)

Snuggly Conure


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 6, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 7, 2019)

*Expects @Tyno to be all OWO when they see this thread*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Jun 7, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> *Expects @Tyno to be all OWO when they see this thread*


*drools*
Draco this is one of the nicest things you've done for me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Tyno (Jun 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 63567
> 
> Parrot of the day


:0
Blueberry flavor!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 10, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Tyno (Jun 11, 2019)

ewww banana this time? I thought you were better than this :V


----------



## Keefur (Jun 11, 2019)

I love grilled parrot
fish.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 11, 2019)

I discovered your plan @Nexus!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 12, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 63673
> Parrot of the day



cockatoo!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2019)

All parrots allowed here, right?




I kinda miss these :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2019)

At first I thought this was Porn Appreciation Thread. I need to get my eyes checked...

Also, one beer coming up, hooman!


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 13, 2019)

The endangered Australian Night Parrot!




Isn't he pretty?

I heard something interesting about them today. There's gonna be a catch and release program for ferrel cats (which threaten the bird) instead of just extermination, to 'better observe cat behaviour' in order to kill them better. While the qualification that it's in order to further extermination does get me down, maybe it's a sign that there's willingness to engage in less lethal control strategies, and of course gives this parrot a fighting chance


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Marcl (Jun 13, 2019)

One happy parrot tenor.com: Parrot Hopping GIF - Parrot Hopping - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2019)

Today’s parrot


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 64003
> Today’s parrot


This one kinda looks like you!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Parrot of the day



Awww, I love this sooooo much!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Parrot of the day



that's one fancy parrot!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 18, 2019)

I hate this thread and the whole "birb" meme. It encourages uninformed people to buy parrots because they are the trendy pet of the moment.

Parrots are highly sensitive, require a complex diet consisting of fruits, vegetables and even nectar and small pieces of meat, depending on the species. Vitamin deficiency caused by an inadequate seed only diet can kill.

They require full spectrum lighting, 12 undisturbed hours of sleep every night, hours of interactive attention from their human keeper during the day, and a consistent routine to keep them psychologically healthy.

Unhappy parrots scream, pull out their own feathers and can become uncontrollably aggressive. And these birds can crack Brazil nuts. You don't want to get bitten. Seriously.

Plus they can live for 30-60 years.

You think you want a parrot? No, you don't.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I hate this thread and the whole "birb" meme. It encourages uninformed people to buy parrots because they are the trendy pet of the moment.
> 
> Parrots are highly sensitive, require a complex diet consisting of fruits, vegetables and even nectar and small pieces of meat, depending on the species. Vitamin deficiency caused by an inadequate seed only diet can kill.
> 
> ...


I'm not encouraging anyone to just go out and buy a parrot, Xitheon. I know the amount of care they require as I have lived with many in my childhood. I would not recommend them as a go to pet for obvious reasons.

If you don't like my thread then don't post in it whining and bitching to try and shame me and others for wanting to enjoy this amazing animal. It's immature and I'm not having any of it. This is an appreciation thread, not a lecture thread.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2019)

Apologies to everyone for our slight derailment 

Let's get back on topic with a gif


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apologies to everyone for our slight derailment
> 
> Let's get back on topic with a gif


So. Freaking. Adorable! Oh my god.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 19, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 19, 2019)

This bird wants pork, morepork to be precise.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm not encouraging anyone to just go out and buy a parrot, Xitheon. I know the amount of care they require as I have lived with many in my childhood. I would not recommend them as a go to pet for obvious reasons.
> 
> If you don't like my thread then don't post in it whining and bitching to try and shame me and others for wanting to enjoy this amazing animal. It's immature and I'm not having any of it. This is an appreciation thread, not a lecture thread.



There is no reason to get personal. I didn't insult you. 

 I do apologize, but I'm actually hurting quite a bit as I recently had to relinquish care of _my_ parrots to a rescue organization because of my ill health.

I'm grieving terribly. Please go easy on me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 19, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> There is no reason to get personal. I didn't insult you.
> 
> I do apologize, but I'm actually hurting quite a bit as I recently had to relinquish care of _my_ parrots to a rescue organization because of my ill health.
> 
> I'm grieving terribly. Please go easy on me.


I'm sorry for lashing out at you. I didn't know you were going through so much. I had to say goodbye to my parrots when me and my family moved and It was hard for me. I still miss them even though it's been over 10 years. 

You have my sympathy and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jun 19, 2019)

My parents owned an Amazon before I was born (I forgot the specific breed). Her name was Cona and she was quite the talker. She could mimic my mom perfectly.

My mom told me a particularly funny story about this bird and her mimicking antics. In their first house, my parents had a glass door and when their friends came knocking, my mom would see them and say “come on in!”

So, when they moved to my childhood home, there were a lot of contractors around setting up our gigantic yard. My mom just got out of the shower when there was a knock at the door. On cue, Cona called out “come on in!” Mom was mortified.

They did have to give the bird away once I was born because Cona got jealous and aggressive.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2019)

GYAHHAHAH XD


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 21, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Parrots are fun to watch but in my experience they are quite nasty to their owners and the owner just shrugs and laughs it off.

Literally had a parrot try to divebomb me with poop just for being a stranger that entered the house.

Side stepped that disgusting behavior and plucked them out of the air.

Owner was terrified like i was kiliing them or something but i just held them quite gently until they calmed down.

After that they were well behaved for a while and even told the owner that they really liked me.

Go figure.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 23, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 23, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> Parrots are fun to watch but in my experience they are quite nasty to their owners and the owner just shrugs and laughs it off.
> 
> Literally had a parrot try to divebomb me with poop just for being a stranger that entered the house.
> 
> ...



Parrots are temperamental. I had an Amazon who'd spend most of his time with me attacking my hand. I have a high pain threshold. I'd look at him and he'd be gnawing holes in my hands and I'd be like "Aw, he's just a baby, he doesn't know his own strength." Parrot people are weird.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 23, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> Parrots are temperamental. I had an Amazon who'd spend most of his time with me attacking my hand. I have a high pain threshold. I'd look at him and he'd be gnawing holes in my hands and I'd be like "Aw, he's just a baby, he doesn't know his own strength." Parrot people are weird.



Yeah, we are a weird group. Kind of have to be when we have tiny dinosaurs running or flying around.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Yeah, we are a weird group. Kind of have to be when we have tiny dinosaurs running or flying around.



Speaking of which they say that Utah Raptor lived in the trees and actually used some primative tools made from wittled wood.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>



somebody call Jontron


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 24, 2019)

Cutest identity crisis I've ever seen...


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 24, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BsToiL_lc8w/


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 24, 2019)

Parrots are strange birds but there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 25, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 26, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>


Socutus of Borb


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 27, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Marcl (Jun 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Parrot of the day


Awww.... this is such a wholesome picture ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 28, 2019)

birbs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Marcl (Jun 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Alright, I've never thought I'd say I need that duvet XD


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I need that and the cockatiel on it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2019)

Parrot of the day


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D400%3Bid%3D8FnJb5M%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D222


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm really digging this thread


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



That reminds me...


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Jul 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Awww!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 17, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D540%3Bid%3DyAn005b%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

Best boi~ :


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 65993


omg!!!! *to parrot ofc* hi, cutie piiie~ Where'd you learn to drive??


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 18, 2019)

I friggin love borbs.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Only those that have a cockatoo can truly understand, or a bad ex. :V


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jul 19, 2019)

Artic parrot


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Only those that have a cockatoo can truly understand


Or a CONURE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 20, 2019)

Appreciate all birds! Don't discriminate! Lahore Pigeons are beautiful too!


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 66035


"Get in, loser. We're going shopping!"


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2019)

I've decided that this cockatoo is my daemon/spirit animal.

I like to sCREAM.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 66521


"It cold"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 25, 2019)

When the landlord says no pets, period!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Some Moron (Jul 27, 2019)

Nexus, you need to see a professional, this isn't healthy. :V


----------



## Tyno (Jul 27, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Nexus, you need to see a professional, this isn't healthy. :V


he needs to keep his addiction for i don't go hungry :V


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 27, 2019)

Tyno said:


> he needs to keep his addiction for i don't go hungry :V


Die of hunger.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 27, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Die of hunger.


I'll have to do some desprate things then :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Nexus, you need to see a professional, this isn't healthy. :V


I can stop whenever I want >:V

I just don't want to stop...ever...


----------



## Tyno (Jul 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can stop whenever I want >:V
> 
> I just don't want to stop...ever...


Yay!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D646%3Bid%3D1moubKQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 66680


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D480%3Bid%3DHxWpNMt%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## _Inferno_X (Jul 27, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D960%3Bid%3Dx71tR8r%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 28, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BrB5y69luMD/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 29, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 66742


My parrot can use a light switch. XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah, well my parrot can squawk menacingly.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156988972968685568


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Omg...no...some birds tolerate wearing clothes...not enjoy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 67509


Omg ×D


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

www.bbc.co.uk: Ancient parrot was 1m tall and possibly carnivorous

I don't know if you've all come across this yet.


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Ancient parrot was 1m tall and possibly carnivorous
> 
> I don't know if you've all come across this yet.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 11, 2019)

I had a dream I was being attacked by a parrot. Somehow I blame this thread.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Aug 13, 2019)

I saw some parrots coming home from uni today. They were bright green and had red under the neck ^^
Very pretty


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Aug 13, 2019)

I got some photos of the parrots down at the park!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 18, 2019)

The God of Parrots.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

I know they're not parrots, but are parakeets close enough to count in this thread? I love parakeets... >w<


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2019)

Needs moar parakeet:


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 22, 2019)

Nobody:

Birb: screm


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## reptile logic (Aug 25, 2019)

I mean no disrespect. Just think on this: What would a parrot look like, if its parents', parents', parents, (you get the drift) had one day thought, " Ya know, I'm really tired of fruits and nuts."
"Come to think of it, so am I."


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I know they're not parrots, but are parakeets close enough to count in this thread? I love parakeets... >w<



Well, technically...

They're of the _psittaciformes_ order, which makes them parrots.

Anyway, back to birbposting.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 26, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> Well, technically...
> 
> They're of the _psittaciformes_ order, which makes them parrots.
> 
> Anyway, back to birbposting.


Yay! Budgies!
Hehee, this Budgie made a fren with a kat:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here’s my boy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 6, 2019)

The life of a pet birb is a royal luxury. I pity you humans


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

Burdz!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Dotachin-san (Sep 6, 2019)

Rainbow birb


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 6, 2019)

Birdroid!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 11, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Birdroid!


You know, as someone who actually has a cockatoo as a pet, that's about accurate.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

I thought I would share that I saw Parakeets living feral on the south English coast this week.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 13, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B09jOEwlOly/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2019)

I had an unfortunate eye-to-eye moment with a Jenday Conure in Petsmart the other day. I had gone in for cat food, and happened to notice this little birb behind the glass. Curious, I knelt down to investigate. The birb walked right up to the glass and looked up at me, head slightly fluffed and chirping adorably. Then I noticed the $600 price tag, and reminded myself of the rigors of keeping a happy, healthy parrot.


----------



## Filter (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Sep 23, 2019)

www.reddit.com: The 21st night of September : PartyParrot


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2019)

@Leadhoof  \ [T] /


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 1, 2019)

Dramatic cockatoo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I hate boneless fruit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 17, 2019)

@ConorHyena Can we have one?! OwO


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> @ConorHyena Can we have one?! OwO



no. We're not an aviary and not a greenhouse. One fluffdog in the flat is quite enough.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> no. We're not an aviary and not a greenhouse. One fluffdog in the flat is quite enough.


You and Joni can always go down to a pet store and just admire the parrots/parakeets there. I was playing with some budgies at PetsMart for half an hour one time before they asked me to either buy one or leave the store XD


----------



## Joni (Oct 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> no. We're not an aviary and not a greenhouse. One fluffdog in the flat is quite enough.


----------



## Joni (Oct 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> One fluffdog in the flat is quite enough.


Furry jokes aside, a dog would probably too time consuming and stuff, especially with our current situation. But a parrot at some point


----------



## Marcl (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You and Joni can always go down to a pet store and just admire the parrots/parakeets there. I was playing with some budgies at PetsMart for half an hour one time before they asked me to either buy one or leave the store XD


I remember when there was a pet store nearby and they had a cage with huge ara. Gosh, that was one playful macaw, it really liked to draw customers attention one way or another. Though you had to be a bit careful around it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


>


Fun fact, that's actually a feeding reflex that some birds don't grow out of from when they were babies.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fun fact, that's actually a feeding reflex that some birds don't grow out of from when they were babies.


Oh really? I thought he was just really excited and having fun.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Oh really? I thought he was just really excited and having fun.


It's still funny and adorable to see


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

That's going to _Ruff_le some feathers!


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)

These green things aren't leaves >_>


----------



## Marcl (Oct 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> These green things aren't leaves >_>


A very healthy tree x3


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/xB94h9T


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 25, 2019)

Keefur said:


> https://imgur.com/xB94h9T


Scarlet Macaws are one of my favorite species : )


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 27, 2019)

Just hangin........


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 28, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


That's one happy little birb


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone up for a tarot reading?


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 11, 2019)

I like his clicking. Looks like he’s sneezing.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

Not necissarily a parrot, but it reminds me of @Leadhoof


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 13, 2019)

By the way, who are those two people who voted that they don't like parrots?


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> By the way, who are those two people who voted that they don't like parrots?



Heathens, whoever they are.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't know if this one has already been mentioned (probably has), but I saw this one on a doco last night and it's now one of my all time favourite birbs! 
The Palm Cockatoo of Northern Australia! They can live up to 90 years and are very intelligent, even being known to use tools (snapping off a stick and pounding a hollow with it as part of some sort of ritual.)

Also, they have a massive beak, and look generally post-apocalyptic


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


I just woke up and thanks to this I already am having an amazing day.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2019)

One parrot cake coming up!




 


Spoiler



I'm fairly certain that parrot is banging that cake, his motives are awfully suggestive.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

This thread needs more budgie.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This thread needs more budgie.



Agreed!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know why, but I think it's adorable when they preen.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 22, 2019)

And they're so hyper!!! XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

That's such a nice cake!


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

I also love your satanic avocado


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

i honestly don't know what to say


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

piggyback ride!


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

i felt this


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

birb in a cup


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

i wish these were not and endangered species
i want one as a pet


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

O v O = Bugie Parrot ! uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

Guacamole Bird


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Sooooo cute! my baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 5, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B5gaScelJkt/


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 10, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B5Fxsl9Fokn/


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 18, 2020)

I want to thank everyone here for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice try, Nexus, but I caught unto what you are doing here:

*



*


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Can I post a non-parrot bird?

Say hello the Nicobar pigeon! Closest living relative of the dodo I think as well.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


Love Kakapoes! They are so goofy


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5Fxsl9Fokn/


Awwe, he's so cute


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2020)

Haven't posted on this thread in a while, but I just found this picture of a male and female Major Mitchel's Cockatoo and it just looks so sweet!!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2020)

He attacc


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Ironically, this is one of my favorite clips from Conan


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 12, 2020)

A while ago I had to give up keeping parrots. I've mentioned this before.

Today I visited a pet supply store and there were so many parrots. I kissed a blue and gold macaw on the beak. He touched my lips with his tongue.

I've been crying all evening. I was overwhelmed and full of regret. I left the store with tears in my eyes. I'm deeply in love with these animals and it will never stop hurting.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 12, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> A while ago I had to give up keeping parrots. I've mentioned this before.
> 
> Today I visited a pet supply store and there were so many parrots. I kissed a blue and gold macaw on the beak. He touched my lips with his tongue.
> 
> I've been crying all evening. I was overwhelmed and full of regret. I left the store with tears in my eyes. I'm deeply in love with these animals and it will never stop hurting.


Awwwwe =(
I understand that kind of pain *hugs*

Also, my uncle had to stop caring for parrots too, because he was heartbroken after his 4 parrots died from a carbon monoxide leak. His amazon macaw named "Murdoc" was the smartest parrot ever but also the grumpiest and would yell at the other parrots to "shut up".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2020)

Sweet baby <3




Petsmart had one recently, but I can't afford, handle, or safely keep one.


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2020)

Perfection


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240219396708003843


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 19, 2020)

I have failed the vibe check.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

I LOVE PARROTS!
I used to have an African Gray Parrot


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 82987


From that angle, the beak looks like a pair of horrifying insectoid mandibles


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 27, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> From that angle, the beak looks like a pair of horrifying insectoid mandibles



Thanks, I don't think I'll ever be able to unsee that.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 14, 2020)

Yesterday I suddenly heard a lot of squawking noises from outside, getting louder and louder. Curious, I looked out my window and I saw a huge flock of sulphur crested cockatoos fly in from nowhere and then perch on a tree a few streets away. I see them very occasionally in my suburb, but never this many. I wonder what that was about. It was certainly very delightful nonetheless


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 14, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Yesterday I suddenly heard a lot of squawking noises from outside, getting louder and louder. Curious, I looked out my window and I saw a huge flock of sulphur crested cockatoos fly in from nowhere and then perch on a tree a few streets away. I see them very occasionally in my suburb, but never this many. I wonder what that was about. It was certainly very delightful nonetheless


So cool!!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 14, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> I have failed the vibe check.


Fucking kill that meme >:V


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 15, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Fucking kill that meme >:V


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2020)

This is an imaginary shape warp which describes one of the modes of variation in bird skulls (based on a dataset I am working with at the moment). 

Does anybody see the parrot?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Yesterday I suddenly heard a lot of squawking noises from outside, getting louder and louder. Curious, I looked out my window and I saw a huge flock of sulphur crested cockatoos fly in from nowhere and then perch on a tree a few streets away. I see them very occasionally in my suburb, but never this many. I wonder what that was about. It was certainly very delightful nonetheless


It sounds wonderful to be able to look out your home window and see these beautiful and lively birds ^^


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 20, 2020)

Mikey the macaw is living the best life! ♡♡♡


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Biscayne (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 24, 2020)

My two budgies getting ready for bed time! :3 (Sorry for terrible image quality )


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 27, 2020)

They’ll never get him to squawk


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s dangerous to go alone. Take these


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It’s dangerous to go alone. Take these
> View attachment 85629


I should clarify that the budgies are enchanted and will boost your diplomacy and dexterity skills when you pet them


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I should clarify that the budgies are enchanted and will boost your diplomacy and dexterity skills when you pet them


D'awww.... I probably shouldn't be on this thread, my budgies are on my arm and they might get jealous...


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

Curious borbs


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (May 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


Good birbs :3
Dems heckin good throws.


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Good birbs :3
> Dems heckin good throws.


I see you are training them in the wise ways of the cats!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 3, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


>


*F A C T*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 3, 2020)

Anyone that truly appreciates parrots has seen Paulie. He's my most favourite polite / foul-mouthed bird.


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 5, 2020)

Do you accept this offering?


----------



## Leadhoof (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256520557291438081


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258414421069590528


----------



## Xitheon (May 16, 2020)

I invented a word: Macawgasm (Extreme emotions triggered by the presence of a macaw.)

Here is a macaw.


----------



## Guifrog (May 16, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258414421069590528


AAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! *dies from UltraCuteness Attack*


----------



## Leadhoof (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 22, 2020)

Evil birbs attack old man


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

New Budgiesona


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 13, 2020)

Still wondering who dafuq that 2.2% is that voted they don’t like parrots smh


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 13, 2020)

Indian legend has it that young warrior Quaraçá, who loved playing his flute, fell in love with their tribe chief's wife Anahí. He plunged into deep sadness, knowing that their love was forbidden, went out into the woods and begged the god of thunder - Tupã - for help. He was then transformed into a small, colorful bird, and Tupã named him Uirapuru. 

From that day onwards, Uirapuru would visit his beloved and sing for her. She was amazed by it, but the chief had also noticed it and liked the bird singing so much that he planned to capture it. So one day, he prepared a trap and went out to find Uirapuru, only to disappear in the forest and never come back to his tribe (some say this was the work of Curupira, a mysterious entity who protects the animals).

Anahí was now lonely, but Uirapuru would still come and sing for Anahí. He would forever believe that she would one day be able to recognize him, but all we know is that the song of Uirapuru can still be heard in the forest.

Brazilian artist Tetê Espíndola, known for developing a vocal technique based on the way birds sing, recorded an album that features the sound of the uirapuru and many other birds during an excursion to the Amazon.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 13, 2020)

Jenery on the main site did some pretty cute hybrid artwork of my birb while the forums were down.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 14, 2020)

We took this handsome guy in as a rescue. He likes me, always tries throwing up for me. I love him.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 23, 2020)

Angery floof


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 24, 2020)

Actually, I'm not sure toucans are classified as parrots but whatever.


----------

